# Arlt 500 Watt Netzteil



## BeatBlaster (1. September 2012)

Huhu, ich besitze derzeit einen Arlt PC, welchen ich ausfrüsten werde.

Budget sind maximal 350 Euro. Desshalb ist die Frage, entweder 8GB ram eine hd 7870, und ein be quiet 430 Watt netzteil, oder 8Gb ram und eine hd7950, und mein jetziges 500 Watt Arlt netzteil behalten.

Derzeit habe ich einen Athlon 2 x4 640 auf 3,45 ghz, und eine Asus Cucore 5770.

Wenn ich per prime und MSI Kombuster alles voll testen lasse wird das Netzteil ausen am Deckel villeicht 45 Grad warm. 

Die verbauen das Netzteil auch zB in diesem PC:
ARLT Mr. Gamer Flight!-Edition | ARLT Computer

Das Netzteil:
http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/PC-Kom...T-Silent-Power-Supply-500W-Black-Edition.html


Und  als Anhang habe ich noch ein von mir gemachtes Bild vom Netzteil.

Wie auf dem Bild würde ich den einen 8 Pin zur 7950 mit nem Adapter, und 2 Molex steckern machen.

Was meint ihr?
LG


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

Eigendlich sollte es wohl reichen mit dem NT, nur mit dem Adapter finde ich es blöde da man dann an dem Molex Strang quasi nix mehr anklemmen könnte / sollte. Die karte braucht 2 x 6 Pin


----------



## BeatBlaster (1. September 2012)

Schafft mein Molex strang dann nicht mehr meine 2 festplatten, 3 Lüfter cd laufwerk?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

Sind die Laufwerke S ATA? Wenn ja kein Problem. Wobei ich eh glaube das bei dem Netzteil alles auf einem Haufen endet.


----------



## BeatBlaster (1. September 2012)

Ja sind sie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

Rein von der Leistung sollte es reichen, daher würde ich es versuchen und später ev. das NT tauschen wenn der Ducksche Geldspeicher aus der Ebbe kommt


----------



## BeatBlaster (1. September 2012)

Ja, will halt vermeiden das mir das teil irgendwas kaputt macht.
Aber das sollte nicht passieren oder?

falls nicht, wird es ne 7950 OC, und 8 Gb ram, dan hoffe ich, das ich bf3 auf Ultra schaffe^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

Normalerweise würde der Rechner unter Last abschmieren oder Startprobleme haben aber weiterführende Probleme sind eher selten. Wie lange ist es schon im Besitz? BF3 fordert allerdings die CPU auch ordendlich


----------



## BeatBlaster (1. September 2012)

Besitze ihn schon seit Januar 2010. 

Ja, aber denke der Athlon 2 x4 640 schafft wenigstens alles hoch ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

Nur über die Qualität des Stromspenders kann ich nix sagen, da ich nicht weiß wer das Innenleben gespendet hat. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## BeatBlaster (1. September 2012)

Hatte Arlt mal angeschrieben, der Schriftverkehr:



*Ich*

Guten  Tag, ich besitze einen Arlt Computer von 2010. Mit einem Athlon II X4  640, mit der ATI readon hd 5770, und 4 Gb Ram. Ich würde ihn gerne  Aufrüsten mit einer Geforce GTX 660, oder einer Gigabyte HD 7870 OC.  Dazu möchte ich noch erweitern auf 8 GB Ram. Nun ist die Frage, schafft  dies das Arlt 500 Watt Netzteil?  Verbinden würde ich  die Grafikkarte mit einem 6 Pin, und dan über Adapter mit 2 4 Pin Molex.  Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.









*ARLT Computer*

Hallo Alexander,

 ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte und des RAMs sollte problemlos möglich  sein. Auch die Leistung des Netzteils ist mehr als ausreichend.

 Gruß Roland







Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich dem Vertrauen schenken kann^^


LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

Die schreiben nur das was ich auch schon sagte, rein von der Leistung reicht das Netzteil. Da könnte man sogar eine 250W Karte mit befeuern


----------



## BeatBlaster (1. September 2012)

Ok, wie warm denkst du darf ein Netzteil am Deckel (wärmste stelle) ca werden ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

Gute Frage die ich nicht beantworten kann. Ich hatte bisher immer Markennetzteile, ausreichend geräumige Gehäuse mit guter Belüftung. Ich frage daher einfach mal anders herum, ist es im Idle hörbar und wird es bei ricchtiger Belastung lauter? Ich hatte bsiher nie mehr wie lauwarme Abluft wenn man die Hand mal hinter das NT hält


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Kann schlcht schätzen wie warm die Luft ist, die rauskommt 

Habe mal nachgesehen, die 7950 verbraucht anscheinend maximal 200 Watt. Meine jetzige maximal 120. Aber in spielen wird maximal 150 Watt angegeben. Also dürfte das wohl nicht soo viel unterschied geben.  Meine Angst liegt eher darin, das meine Molex Stecker das nicht schaffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

Ich kenne die Kabelstränge ja nicht, ich bin auf die jämmerlichen Abbildungen und Beschreibungen angewiesen. Es heißt ja nur das man den Adapter alleine an einem Kabelstrang betreiben sollte. Die 7950 verbraucht max. 180W, auch ist es im Normalbetrieb eher sehr selten das Grafik und CPU richtig gefordert werden.


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Es sind 2 Kabelstränge die rauskommen, aber ka wies innen aussieht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

Wenn es 2 Stränge mit diesem Stecker sind oder gemischt S ATA sollte es kein Problem sein. Wie gesagt wenn das Netzteil unter Last nicht hörbar lauter wird sollte es im grünen Bereich sein von der LAst


----------



## Legacyy (2. September 2012)

Das 500W Netzteil hatte ich auch mal in meinem 1. PC^^ Damit lief meine übertaktete 4870 OC und mein E6750 OC Problemlos (ca. 350W Verbrauch).

Die 7950 Verbrauch doch nicht mal 150W unter Last. Das NT wird locker reichen


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Ok sehr gut. Nun hoffe ich halt das mein Athlon 2 x4 640 3,45ghz die 7950 OC nicht allzu stark limitiert. Und ich bf3 und dirt showdown auf ultra spielen kann.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. September 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Ok sehr gut. Nun hoffe ich halt das mein Athlon 2 x4 640 3,45ghz die 7950 OC nicht allzu stark limitiert. Und ich bf3 und dirt showdown auf ultra spielen kann.


 
Keine Sorge, der Athlon wird nicht so sehr limitieren. Dafür ist bei BF3 die Grafik einfach zu anspruchsvoll, als dass die CPU da bremsen würde. Gilt auch für Dirt Showdown.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

Ich habe das dusselige game ja nicht, aber man liest oft das je nach Map oder so die CPU schon Dampf in der Bluse haben sollte. Warum meint jeder das es immer gleich auf Ultra hyper laufen kann / soll  wo hohe Settings auch schon reichen. Ich hatte selber viele Jahre Shooter Online gezockt aber hatte nie die Zeit die Grafikpracht zu geniessen wenn ich nicht wenigstens bei jedem 2. Schritt die Schneidezähne ins Gras schlage


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Ich denke da geht es alleine darum, das man sagen kann ich spiele bf3 auf ultra flüssig. xDD


----------



## Rosigatton (2. September 2012)

Noch ein bißchen OT. Ich freue mich viel mehr auf das neue "Assassin´s Creed" . Elende Shooter .


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Das is sowieso ein muss


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Das Netzteil:
> ARLT Silent Power Supply 500W (Black Edition) | ARLT Computer
> 
> 
> ...


 
Netzteil wegwerfen und ein neues Markengerät kaufen. Die ARTL Netzteile taugen nichts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2012)

Also das Gerät, was grad vor dir hast, ist wohl von Casing Macron hergestellt (MPT-Irgendwas). Das bedeutet, das es Qualitativ sehr weit unten ist und man dem Gerät nicht weiter trauen kann als mans werfen kann. Daher würde ich NICHT dazu raten, es zu verwenden sondern ein neues, modernes Markengerät anzuschaffen. Die sind auch nicht soo teuer, aber eine sichere Investition...


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Macht es keinen Sinn erstmal das Arlt Netzteil zu testen? Denn mit einem Netzteilkauf, kann ich mir nurnoch die 7870 leisten.
LG


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2012)

Klar kannst du es testen. Wenn es explodiert ist kaufst du eben dann ein neues.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. September 2012)

Wirst du die neuen Artikel auch bei Arlt kaufen? Wenn ja, lass die es einbauen. Dann hast du glaube ich 2 Jahre Garantie auf die Konfiguration. 100% Sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Macht es keinen Sinn erstmal das Arlt Netzteil zu testen?


Nein, denn die Gefahr, dass das Netzteil die gesamte Hardware killt, ist relativ hoch.



FunnPlay schrieb:


> Denn mit einem Netzteilkauf, kann ich mir nurnoch die 7870 leisten.
> LG


Och, du ärmter 
 Is ja nich so, dass die HD7870 schlecht wäre oder die 7950 unbedingt nötig...
Ganz ab davon solltest auch mal über eine neue CPU nachdenken...


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Dann wirds wohl ne 7870 OC von Gigabyte, und 8 Gb ram 1600 sowie be guiet! 530 Watt CM 80+ Bronze

LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

damit kann man auch gut zocken, und das Netzteil darf auch kleiner sein


----------



## BeatBlaster (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich das so kaufen? Die 3 Lüfter sind da um mein Gehäuse schicker zu machen. 
LG


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2012)

Das geht so durch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

Kannst du so nehmen, nur bei den Lüftern bin ich nicht sicher und würde vielleicht eher die Xigmatek nehmen


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kannst du so nehmen, nur bei den Lüftern bin ich nicht sicher und würde vielleicht eher die Xigmatek nehmen


 
Sind die Baugleich mit den T.B. Apollos von Enermax? Die sehen denen verdammt ähnlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2012)

Ne die haben wohl nix gemeinsam bis auf die Farbe, die nutzen aber auch noch andere Hersteller


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2012)

Hab´ von beiden etwas hier, - die sind definitiv unterschiedlich; - die Enermax T.B. Apollish sind im Schnitt bei jeder vergleichbaren Drehzahl leiser (und leuchten schöner ).


----------



## BeatBlaster (5. September 2012)

Huhu, habe ne Frage, und zwar habe ich 2 Lüfter Vorrichtungen oben am Gehäuse. Es ist aber nur der vordere brauchbar, da mein CPU Kühler zu groß ist. Es würde aber ein Lüfter reinpassen, der maximal 2 cm Dick ist. Ich finde nur welche mit 2,5cm. Es muss ein 120mm sein. Kennt ihr welche?

LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

Hier mal die Twiggy Edition, ansonsten wird es eng


----------



## BeatBlaster (6. September 2012)

Puh, der bevördert aber wenig Luft. Oder meint ihr es würde was bringen einen 2. Lüfter oben anzubringen? (Es kommt eine Gigabyte 7870 rein)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

Nö, im Deckel sollte eher der hintere Einbauplatz genutzt werden damit dem Kühler nicht zuviel Luft entzogen wird ( übertreiben ausgedrückt ) bzw umgelenkt wird. Es reicht eigendlich wenn der langsam mitläuft. Ich bin sehr oft ohne Deckellüfter ausgekommen bei wärmerer Hardware wenn der reguläre Durchzug stimmt.


----------



## BeatBlaster (6. September 2012)

Also meien CPU ist Kühl, da kann ich nicht klagen. Der obere Lüfter bringt aber meiner gpu was, den ohne den staut sich die wärme extrem.

Aber ne andere Frage, und zwar das Kabel wo vom Netzteil rechts oben in das Mainboard geht. (bei mir 4 Pol) ist so kurz das ich es derzeit gerade so reinbekomme. 

Kaufe gerade das be quiet 430 CM, und würde gerne wissen wielange das Kabel dort ist.

Auf der Seite steht:

 Kabellänge zu Mainboard (cm)
 45

 Kabellänge zum 1. Stecker (cm)
 45

 Maximale Kabellänge (cm)
 90

Heißt das nun 45, oder 90 cm ? denn 45 wären wieder recht wenig um das Kabel schön zu verstecken.
LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

> wielange


Ewig, sorry der Witz mußte sein . Grr mußt du mich mit so schwerer Kost um die Uhrzeit belästigen. Gibt es dort keine Liste mit den Kabellängen? Hier gäbe es zb  für fast jedes Kabel eine Verlängerung falls nötig. Hast du mal einen direkten Link?


----------



## BeatBlaster (6. September 2012)

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
Unter Kabelmanagement.

Und warum um die Uhrzeit?  
Der Tag läuft doch erst seit 2 Stunden 

Nachtrag:

Was hältst du von den Netzteilen?:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...00-Watt-Corsair-CX500-V2-Non-Modular-80-.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tt-Corsair-Gaming-Series-Non-Modular-80-.html


Würde nämlich gerne 500 Watt kaufen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. September 2012)

Dann eher  dieses, es ist effizienter als beide Corsair u. hat CM.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

So habe jetzt mal nachgesehen, es sind 45 cm bei allen Kabeln bis zum 1. Stecker und 24pol / 4 bzw 8 pol. sind auch nicht länger. Das CX ist eher Holzklasse und Einsteigermodell und das GS macht auch keinen besseren Eindruck. Beim Netzteil würde ich nicht so den Rotstift ansetzen da men es doch recht lange nutzt, und für die Verlegung gibt es ja die verlinkten Verlängerungskabel


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Puh, der bevördert aber wenig Luft. Oder meint ihr es würde was bringen einen 2. Lüfter oben anzubringen? (Es kommt eine Gigabyte 7870 rein)


 
Richtig, deswegen machts auch kaum Sinn, für den Lüfter Geld auszugeben...

Da kannst ihn auch eigentlich gleich weglassen...


----------



## BeatBlaster (6. September 2012)

Wie findet ihr das Netzteil?

Da mein Gehäuse kein Cm hat, werden die kabel sowieso alle iwo reingequetscht ^^

450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

Denke das 450 Watt 80 Gold id besser als das 430 Watt 80 Bronze oder?


Suche halt zumindestens ein Netzteil mit schönen Sleeves. Das Pure Power 530 hat viel zu durchsichtige. 

Und es sollte reichen für z.B. einen i7 mit ner gtx 680.
LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

> Da mein Gehäuse kein Cm hat, werden die kabel sowieso alle iwo reingequetscht ^^


Dann wäre Kabelmanagement beim Netzteil ja hilfreich


> Denke das 450 Watt 80 Gold id besser als das 430 Watt 80 Bronze oder?


Um den Vorteil zu ersparen müßte Mutti schon was länger stricken


> Suche halt zumindestens ein Netzteil mit schönen Sleeves. Das Pure Power 530 hat viel zu durchsichtige.


Einfach die Kabel verstecken so gut es geht


> Und es sollte reichen für z.B. einen i7 mit ner gtx 680.


Bei vielleicht einen Verbrauch von ca 300W wäre quasi jeder Kandidat zu gebrauchen


----------



## msobisch88 (8. September 2012)

ich persönlich vertraue keinem ARLT-Netzteil mehr, hatte eins anno 2009 in meinem Damaligen PC:

AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3Ghz
4 GB DDR2 Infeon Ram
MSI S AM2 OEM 
500 GB Maxtor HDD
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB

hat 2 Jahre gehalten (450W) und dann sich mit 2 Lauten Kanonenschlägen verabschiedet.

*Investier lieber zusätzlich in ein neues Markennetzteil.*


----------



## BeatBlaster (21. Oktober 2012)

Du hast recht 
Mein Netzteil schafft die Hardware nicht... bei volllast schmiert der PC ab...... soviel zum Thema Arlt marken Netzteil 

Andere Frage, schafft das Pure Power L8 630 CM ein HD7950 OC gespann mit einem i5 3570k OC ?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

7950 OC ~ 210W
3570k OC~ 90W
Rest ~ 50W
_= 350W

_Da reicht auch ein E9 450W oder E8 530W.


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2012)

> ein HD7950 OC gespann mit einem i5 3570k OC



mit gespann meinst zwei HD7950?

@Legacyy

E8 530W meinst das L8?


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> 7950 OC ~ 210W
> 3570k OC~ 90W
> Rest ~ 50W
> _= 350W
> ...


 
Schon klar, aber ich nehme nun mal das 630 Watt L8, denn ich will gegen ende des jahres eine zweite hd7950 einbauen.
Und das E9 is halt 2 db leiser, und hat 5% mehr wirkungsgrad, kostet dafür auch 20 Euro mehr^^

Und ich nehme nun auch eins mit CM, dammit ich später auch Cm bei einem neuen gehäuse nutzen kann.

wobei meine rechnung auch so ist:
hd 7950 OC cf 420W
3570k OC~ 90W
Rest ~ 50W
_= 560W_

Dammit müsste ja eig das L8 630Cm klar komen.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> @Legacyy
> E8 530W meinst das L8?


Diese doofen Bezeichnungen^^ natürlich L8 xDD

@FunnPlay
warum ne 2. 7950? Eine Karte hat doch für die nächsten paar Jahre genügend Power.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja, abwarten ob der i5 ne gute mehrleistung bringt.. bf3 mit fps einbrüchn auf unter 40 is kacke.

Ich bin ja noch schüler, und kaufe deshalb ungerne 2 mal etwas....Mein system soll in ca nem halben jahr so aussehen:

i5 3570k 4ghz
ASRock Extreme 4
8 Gb DDR3 Corsair 1330
VTX3D 7950 1500mhz
2 Festplatten mit je 1 TB
1 SSD 128GB
6 Lüfter kleinteile usw


Und ich möchte mir eventuell für den i5 ne Wasserkühlung einbauen um ihn auf 4,5 ghz bis 4,8 zu bringen.
Mir sind dan 480 Watt zu eng Kalkuliert für die zukunft, und die 530 Watt zu teuer. Denn nur 5 Euro mehr und ich bekomme die 630 Watt.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Das L8-CM 530W kostet doch nur 64€ das L8 630W schon wieder 73€

Wieso denn "für die Zukunft"? Da wird der verbrauch noch niedriger werden..

WaKü ist echt teuer, das kostet dann so 400€ aufwärts. Und ne Kompakte WaKü is fürn Arsch.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM | ARLT Computer
Kostet 80 beim Arlt. Die 530 kostet 75.

Ich kaufe auch beim Arlt, die paar Euro gebe ich für den Service gerne aus.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Mann sind das unverschämt hohe Abzock-Preise 

Service bei HVW oder MF ist genauso gut.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

ne habe echt schon gute erfahrungen mit dem Laden. Die haben mir schonmal gratis Probleme am PC behoben... sowie kann ichd a hin laufen... und schnell wieder bf3 zocken 

erst bei preisen über 100 Euro kaufe ich da nemme

Was hast du den für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2012)

Warum nicht das hier??


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein bisschen eng für mein jetzige System. 


Ich kaufe da lieber ein wenig aus Reserve. Mein billig 500 Watt netzteil schafft es ja neme^^


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arlt und be Quiet vergleichen....

Wie schon geschrieben, der PC verbraucht im Extremfall 350W!!
430W sind da mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Also ich lasse es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, aber tendiren tu ich wirklich zum L8 630W CM. Zuviel Watt ist nicht schlimm. Der Preis geht ok, und besser als mein Arlt ist es sowieso 
Das einzige was mir bei der L8 Serie nicht gefellt sind die Sleeves. 

Theoretisch bleibt das größere Netzteil ja sogar Leiser und Kühler, oder?

Will ja nen Kühlschrank als Pc


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Bevor du dir das L8 CM630 kaufst bestell das Straight E9 450 Watt woanders.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Wo gerechtfertigt sich für mich der mehrpreis bei einem kleinerem Netzteil?
2 db lauter ist mir egal.
5% niedriger Wirkungsgrad auch.

Was ist am L8 den so schlecht? Dachte immer das wäre ein Top Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Das ist auch ein gutes Netzteil aber das E9 ist nun mal ein paar Klassen besser.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich inzwischen schon verstanden, aber ich kaufe ja bei Arlt. 
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM-580W mit Kabelmanagement | ARLT Computer

wenn dan gebe ich schon 5 Euro mehr aus für das größere.

Aber reicht das überhaupt für ein cf zwischen 2 hd 7950 mit i5 3570k ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Dafür würde ich ein Dark Power P10 mit 650 Watt kaufen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Das übersteigt das Budget dan deutlich. Dachte anfangs an 70 bis 80 Euro. Nun bin ich schon bei 100. 

Gibts noch andere Marken die für ca 100 euro ein gutes Netzteil bieten für ein hd 7950 cf?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Dann bestell doch woanders!!
Arlt hat halt scheiß teure Preise...
Und was hast du als mit CF? Wenn die 7950 zu schwach ist gibts bessere Grakas, die für den Preis viel mehr bringen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dann bestell doch woanders!!



Das sage ich seit 5 Seiten. 



FunnPlay schrieb:


> Gibts noch andere Marken die für ca 100 euro ein gutes Netzteil bieten für ein hd 7950 cf?



Finde mal heraus was die da überhaupt anbieten bzw. was lieferbar oder abholbar ist. Dann können wir sehen was sonst sinnvoll ist.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok, also ich kaufe nun das hier.
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM-580W mit Kabelmanagement | ARLT Computer

Sollte für alle Singlekarten reichen.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Für Single Karte 480W! Reicht locker!

99€ für das 480W CM.. die haben echt einen an der klatsche...


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Aber 105 für das 580 Watt sind wieder etwas besser


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

83€ für das E9 480W sind noch besser, wenn du WOANDERS bestellst.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Pass aber auf dass es nicht das E8 ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Ist ein bisschen eng für mein jetzige System.


Ähh, nein.
Ein 450W reicht für alles mit einer CPU und GPU, sofern nicht übertaktet wird...


FunnPlay schrieb:


> Ich kaufe da lieber ein wenig aus Reserve. Mein billig 500 Watt netzteil schafft es ja neme^^


 Right, weil ein 250W Gerät, auf das man 500W schrieb, nicht reicht, muss auch ein echtes 430W Gerät nicht ausreichen und man braucht ein 15000W Gerät....



FunnPlay schrieb:


> Also ich lasse es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, aber tendiren tu ich wirklich zum L8 630W CM. Zuviel Watt ist nicht schlimm.


Doch, du verlierst Effizienz und in stärkeren Geräten sind oft auch schnellere Lüfter drin, insbesondere bei qe quiet.




FunnPlay schrieb:


> Theoretisch bleibt das größere Netzteil ja sogar Leiser und Kühler, oder?


Nein


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM-580W mit Kabelmanagement | ARLT Computer
Dieses wird es nun. Hat genug watt für z.B. auch eine gtx 790.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die GTX 790 aus zwei GK110 Chips besteht und die Dinger wirklich einzeln schon 300 Watt TDP haben kann es eng werden.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

wtf 

Vill gibt es nächstes Jahr nun endlich eine Grafikkarte, welche die Lücke zwischen gtx 680 und gtx 690 ausfüllt... Finde z.B. eine gtx 685 wäre noch genial gewesen^^


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

nächstes Jahr wird die GTX 700er Serie kommen. Wahrscheinlich kommt dann auch der GK110 für die GTX 780. Aber in welcher Ausbaustufe weiß niemand.
Wahrscheinlich abgespeckt. Nvidia wird sicher nicht für 20% mehr Leistung 50% mehr Stromverbrauch in Kauf nehmen. Dann werden sie wieder ausgelacht wie bei Fermi.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Beratung haben wollen und dann doch das eigene nehmen 
warum bist net gleich in den Laden gerannt und hast es gekauft?


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Dan hätte ich ein L8 gekauft. Nun kaufe ich dank euch ein E9


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte das Dark Power genommen.
Pfeif auf die paar Euros mehr.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Das Dark Power für Single GPU find ich etwas übertrieben


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Straight Power habe ich dan ein teureres Netzteil als cpu 

Zu Weihnachten muss es wohl echt ein i5 3570k sein 

Also denkt ihr das das E9 580 Watt CM gut ist? Damit würde ich auf cf verzichten, aber nächstes Jahr ne starke Graka kaufen.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Die 7950 reicht locker 2 Jahre von der Leistung!
Ne neue Graka nächstes Jahr ist rausgeschmissenes Geld!

Zum Netzteil sag ich nix mehr...


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Kommt halt drauf an, ob ein i5 wirklich deutlich mehr aus der Graka rausholen kann. derzeit schaffe ich nichtml bf3 flüssig auf hoch...

Und was ist nun wegen dem Netzteil? Erst alle ein E9 gut reden, und dan ist es falsch wen man halt die 580W variante nimmt, obwohl die nur 5 Euro teurer ist?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das Dark Power für Single GPU find ich etwas übertrieben


 
Ich dachte er will CF mit zwei AMD 7950 machen?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, ob ein i5 wirklich deutlich mehr aus der Graka rausholen kann. derzeit schaffe ich nichtml bf3 flüssig auf hoch...
> 
> Und was ist nun wegen dem Netzteil? Erst alle ein E9 gut reden, und dan ist es falsch wen man halt die 580W variante nimmt, obwohl die nur 5 Euro teurer ist?


Nein es ist falsch das zu nehmen, weil so bei Arlt so teuer ist! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich dachte er will CF mit zwei AMD 7950 machen?


 Eine 7950 ist ja so schwach, deshab muss (nachdem der 3570K gekauft wird) noch ne 2. für CF folgen...


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Eine 7950 ist ja so schwach


 
Eine ist doch auch schwach. 
AMD und Leistung in einem Satz passen nicht.


----------



## ct5010 (22. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> AMD und Leistung in einem Satz passen nicht.


 
Doch: 

AMD bringt keine Leistung.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Doch:
> 
> AMD bringt keine Leistung.


 
Grafikkarte Sapphire HD 6450 1GBBei der Graka würde ichd as auch sagen 




Also um alles klar zu stellen, ich hatte ein Cf geplant. Da mir davon aber abgeraten wird verzichte ich darauf. Das bedeutet ich spiele mit meiner hd 7950 bis sie nicht mehr reicht. Danach ne neue große Single Karte. Ich will nur für starkes OC gewappnet sein. Desshalb nehme ich nun lieber eine 580 Watt Variante.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Dann kauf dir das Netzteil. Das Straight E9 ist sehr gut.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Genau, ein Netzteil ist ja eine Investition fürs Leben  oder zumindestens für einige jahre 
Bereue auch, das ich ein "billiges" Cooler Master Elite 430 gekauft habe.... Für 30 Euro mehr hätte ich ein Gehäuse mit USB 3 Und CM...


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Kauf dir doch ein neues Case.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Darum mache ich mir erst gedanken wen ich zu weihnachten den i5 drinnen habe ^^ Das ist derzeit meine Bremse im System 

Aber was könntest den so empfehlen bis ca 120 Euro?

USB", CM, genug Platz für große Lüfter oder Eventuel Wasserkühlung.


Zu teuer, aber meine Favoriten:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...X-Window-Big-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...an-650D-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,
CoolerMaster HAF912 PLUS Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,
Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks <-


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Beide Geil, aber noch ein Seitenfenster und die wären optimal


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

Für das R4 kommt noch ein Seitenfenster raus, dauer aber noch n paar Tage 
Da würd ich Rosigatton fragen, der hat das R4 auch schon und wartet nur noch auf das Fenster xD


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Das Cooler Master. Sehr beliebt.
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre für mich sehr interessant mir Fenster 

Eigendlich ist mein Gehäuse ja gut, nur das fehlende CM ist "Bescheiden".
Aber villeicht ist es mit einem Modularen Netzteil besser. 
Ich weiß nur das die Kühlung im Gehäuse abnormal geil ist ^^ Da hinten kommen arktische winde raus 

habe nun 6 Lüfter im Gehäuse. Und obwohl es mir empfohlen wurde den neben der Graka rauszunehmen, habe ich ihn drinnen gelassen. Und es bringt viel! Mein Lüfter bläßt die Kalte Luft direkt auf die zwei Hauptheatpipes. Ohne den Lüfter ist die Graka unter volllast 4 Grad wärmer.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Der Hammer.  4° Unterschied.  Das haut den stärksten Eskimo vom Schlitten.


----------



## BeatBlaster (22. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich finde 4Grad für einen Gehäuselüfter viel.

Wobei ich eventuell den Lüfter entnehme wen das neue Netzteil drinnen ist.

Will mich dan mal verkünsteln mit dem Kabel Management 

Wo kann man den nen Thread aufmachen, wo man zeigen kann wie man das Kabelmanagement gestaltet?

Gibt bestimmt viele mit dem Gehäuse die gerne Tipps hätten

Also nun sit bei Arlt das 580 Watt teil teurer geworden 
Die Spinnen doch 

Also reicht das E9 480 Watt Netzteil für folgendes system?:

i5 3570k 4-4,5ghz
HD 7950 OC bis ca 1500mhz
2 Festplatten
8 Gb ram
6 Lüfter
1 SSD
usw.

Oder eher gesagt, wieviel Luft nach oben habe ich?

Bin nämlich schon am überlegen das ganze System mit einem neuen Gehäuse das ganze später unter Wasser stark zu übertakten. Also das Netzteil sollte auch für bis zu 4,8 ghz locker reichen.

Edit, sorry für Doppelpost. Aber hier wird sowas leider nur sehr selten gelesen  Und brauche auch recht bald ne Entscheidung.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag ja Arlt hat einen an der Klatsche 

Mit dem 480W Netzteil könntest du auch den i5 mit 5GHz und die 7950 mit 1800MHz versorgen, mach dir da keine Gedanken


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Ok gut. Die Hardware wird soweieso immer stromsparender oder?

Nicht das die z.B. gtx 780 zuviel Watt verbrauchen würde für das Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Ok gut. Die Hardware wird soweieso immer stromsparender oder?
> 
> Nicht das die z.B. gtx 780 zuviel Watt verbrauchen würde für das Netzteil


 
Wenn Nvidia die GTX 780 auf den GK110 aufbaut und nichts verändert würde mich nicht wundern dass der Chip 60% mehr Strom durchzieht als der GK106.
Bei 15% mehr Leistung.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Du machst mir Angst 

Dan muss ich wohl doch zum größerem greifen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was Nvidia macht. Die haben ja ab und zu mal einen Sockenschuss.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Also entweder
L8 530 Watt
L8 630 Watt
L8 730 Watt

E9 CM 480 Watt 
E9 CM 580 Watt

Das Netzteil sollte die nächsten CPU und GPu Generationen locker überstehen... nächstes Jahr soll falls die Leistung auch nich mehr reicht eine gute GPU rein...


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Was kostet das 580 Watt Modell denn jetzt?
Und wieso zum Geier bestellst du nicht online?


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Arlt will nun 110 Euro haben.

Ja also diesmal kaufe ich noch bei Arlt..  Danach nurnoch mindfactory


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

110€ sind schon happig.
Aber ich sagen mal:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musst du wissen ob es dir das Geld wert ist.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Denkst du die 30 Euro aufpreis zum L8 630 lohnen sich?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2012)

nö 
Wenn du bei Arlt kaufst selbst schuld


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Denkst du die 30 Euro aufpreis zum L8 630 lohnen sich?


 
Das L8 ist technisch weiter hinter dem E9. Bloß nicht kaufen. Lieber in den sauren Apfel beißen und die 110€ abdrücken.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie hier wirklich zwei total verschiedene Meinungen sind 

Hat einer Argumente?


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2012)

Würde  immer noch das hier kaufen: KLICK

E9 ist neuer, technisch besser und effizienter


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Wieso? Da gibt es deine Meinung die falsch ist  und meine Meinung die grundsätzlich immer richtig ist  und die Meinungen der anderen User die meine teilen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Ok, also ich  zahle die 110 Euro für das E9. 

Aber danach sieht mich der Arlt neme für Produkte über 10 Euro


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Sei froh dass die noch nicht pleite sind. 
K&M Elektronik stellt Insolvenzantrag - ComputerBase


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann habe ich wenigstens ein gutes Gewissen nach dem kauf  Ich rette Arbeitsplätze


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2012)

Bestell es doch einfach online!
Für 120€ (+ Versand) gibts schon 'nen 550W P10...

Warum dann 110€ für 'nen 580W E9 zahlen??


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2012)

Haben wir schon ewig versucht.. Arlt ist gewünscht...


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ja schon froh dass zumindest kein Arlt Netzteil gekauft wird.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, ich kaufe doch das:
ARLT Silent Power Supply 600W | ARLT Computer

oder das?

850 WATT Gamer ATX PC Netzteil SATA SLI PFC 14cm Lüfter 4260135091083 | eBay

850 Watt, aber ich brüchte adapter für meine 2 mal 6 pin Graka 

Und ist das eigendlich ein Scherz?
750 Watt Acer Predator G7760 80+ Gamer PC Netzteil Black/ Metallic (sehr leise) | eBay
@ Das Netzteil stammt aus einem  Acer Predator G7760 2000,00 EUR Gamer PC.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein Delta Netzteil. Steht zumindest drauf.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

in einem 2000 Euro PC erwarte ich ein Dark power netzteil xD


----------



## poiu (23. Oktober 2012)

Delta ist einer der größten NT Hersteller der Welt die produzieren an einem Tag mehr NTs als BQ in einem Monat verkauft  

Bilder aus dem Delta-Werk: So entsteht ein Antec-Netzteil - Video-Update

Verarbeitungsqualität ist klasse, aber supersilent sind die nicht, die sind auf lebensdauer getrimmt


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> in einem 2000 Euro PC erwarte ich ein Dark power netzteil xD


 
Die Delta ist schon sehr gut.
Die laufen ewig. Sind aber nicht wirklich leise.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Mal hoffen das ich bis Januar auch genug Geld für den i5 3570k habe. 

Dan sieht mein System so aus:

i5 3570k
ASRock Extreme 4
Alpenföhn Groß Glockner
VTX3D 7950 1,5 Ghz
8 GB DDR-3 1330 Corsair Low Profile 1,5 V
be quiet E9 580 Watt CM
1 Tb Hitachi
500 GB Seagate
64 oder 128 GB SSD
Cooler Master Elite 430
5 bis 6 Gehäuselüfter

Ist das dan auch alles Stimmig zum Zocken? Luxus Dinge wie neues Gehäuse oder so kommen erst später dann.

LG


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde das Case tauschen.


----------



## BeatBlaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt, das kommt später erst. Dan aber ein richtiges  also Richtung 150 Euro und mehr...

Ich suche was edeles mit seitenfenster, wo stabil ist.

Also keine Star Wars teil xDD


----------

